

News.ycers in San Francisco! Want to try out Xobni? - gduffy

Over the next few days, we are looking for Outlook users who are interested in trying out Xobni.  Our software will bring you email happiness.  An NDA is required, we'll pay for your cab ($30 cash), and we'll give you a beer during install.<p>Please bring a machine with Outlook! We have monitors if you need them for a desktop.<p>Our office is at 211 Sutter St; San Francisco.  Please e-mail info@xobni.com if you'd like to come!
======
henning
:(

1) Don't live in San Francisco.

2) You couldn't pay me to use Outlook.

~~~
gduffy
1) Bummer. We'll be available for you soon enough, I hear the Internets go
outside SF. :)

2) Lots of people are paid to use Outlook, and we know a lot of them hate it.
We want to brighten their day first.

------
uuilly
While I look forward to Xobni's offerings I wonder how many new.ycers use
outlook...

~~~
cyggie
Probably quite a few... they might not like it, but many are still forced to
use it because of their work...

------
steveplace
I love it how the initial knee-jerk reaction is "BOO OUTLOOK!!1"

I see these kinds of comments and I now see the market opportunity for Xobni.

------
mattculbreth
Up modded for beer.

------
gibsonf1
Wow - I'm there except I finally gave up Outlook for google apps and gmail a
month or so ago - bummer. (It's been great not having to use Outlook though)

------
cyggie
I'm interested... I actually uses outlook quite heavily (I'm not proud of
it... but it gets the job done... :P) so I'd love to see what xobni can do...

------
electric
This is odd. I thought most people did not use Outlook.

Even Paul G. says that everyone uses Macs these days?

------
vincentliu
I'd love to go, you guys are just a few streets away from where I live!

But can you accept mutt as a mail client? :P

------
walesmd
I'd love to give it a try... unfortunately, I am down near Santa Barbara.
Maybe the next time I am in the bay area (I visit often).

webmaster -at- michaelwales -dot- com

PS: I'm an Outlook user (2K7).

~~~
henning
OT, but do you really think you'll avoid spammers with cutesy things like
"address at domain dot com"? Googling for "(star) (star)at(star) (star)
(star)dot(star) com" returns addresses like rasterman |at| rasterman |dot|
com, dane AT abetterplacetowork DOT com, and other silly variations that are
actually easy to deal with.

Spammers know enough Perl to split by spaces and strip non-alpha characters or
whatever you'd need to do to get most of those addresses.

~~~
breck
Does spam bother people still? I get 150 spam emails a day. But maybe 1 of
them gets by Gmail. Even if you use Outlook, why not have your mail routed
through a free GMail account first?

~~~
henning
Filters are part of the solution, but you have to remember that spam is a low-
grade denial of service attack. It hurts the Internet.

~~~
plusbryan
Yeah all you New.YC's that send spam! Stop it! You're hurting the internets!

------
simpleenigma
I just got back from xobni. The product looks great and the they guys were
great to talk to. I can't wait till it gets released and IC an use it on my
own PC at home :-)

------
danielha
It's cool stuff... definitely worth it if you're an Outlook user.

(I wasn't even paid to write this comment!)

------
ivankirigin
Will the tools be available for Outlook/Exchange WebMail? I'm forced to use it
today.

------
mgummelt
I'm moving to the area in a week, so I'd love to, but I also don't use
outlook.

